# Gestone and symptoms



## Laughter123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I am day 10 on a 5 day transfer. I have had two failed ICSI cycles both times I used pessaries and did not get past day 10 so I have actually reached a milestone today. Yipee... I was wondering if someone can tell me whether gestone not only stops bleeding but other AF signs?

I had really bad af pains last time and this time other then pain between day 4-9 I have had the occasional twinge. My boobs do not hurt either. I had a bit of back ache today but after some rest it went away.

Can you please help. As I have had two failed treatments I don't want to get my hopes up. This is such a different cycle I need help!!!

Thanks


----------



## Sabbah (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi 

Iv used Gestone a few times it does delay ur AF mine was delayed by 5 days lsst time.

But i didnt get any side effects from it other than delaying my cycle..

But i remember the time before again on a BFN cycle it gave me really sore breasts..


So in a nutshell it does all depend on each person.

This cycle im taking it and iv not felt much at all!!

Good luk huni. 

Xx


----------



## Laughter123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. Have you had any succes from gestone? I am so worried to test. When I was having pain last week I was freaking out now that it has stopped I am
Freaking out. You can't win in this 2 ww. I am so nervous as it's
Our last nhs cycle.


----------



## Hope74 (Jun 8, 2012)

Laughter,

I just wanted to join in and say that I had a failed ICSI cycle too, and it was with only Cyclogest and not Gestone (was told I didn't need it). My boobs absolutely killed, I had cramps and it was a bfn.

Now I have just had a bfp a few days ago from a natural fet and this time I am on Gestone. Boobs haven't hurt at all and haven't had any symptoms, although I also had a bit of lower back pain on one day of the 2ww which I thought might be my af on its way. I think for me even though the Cyclogest is a lot easier and the Gestone jabs are horrible, I'd go Gestone all the way. Although obviously everyone is different.

When's your OTD? Take care x


----------



## Laughter123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you for your reply hope34 and congratulations. My official test date is 05/10/12 however I was told
I could test early. I really don't know if I should. When I was using pessaries I hated it as I was always paranoid all the progesterone was by being absorbed. Luckily I have a doctor in the family who lives with me and they do my jabs so it hasn't been too painful. I had sore boobs until day 3 post transfer then
It just stopped but I am trying not to read too much into it.

I actually prefer gestone as at least I know its all in my system.
It's funny you mentioned back aches as I have had it yesterday and thought I had slept funny as they were not the usual af pains. This week so far I have mild cramps which have only lasted an hour. I was feeling positive until Sunday however my PMA is failing.


----------



## Laughter123 (Sep 12, 2012)

I just started spotting and have af pains, I am devastated as I thought you did not bleed on gestone.


----------



## Hope74 (Jun 8, 2012)

Laughter, lots of people spot, it's not necessarily a bad sign. Brown (old) blood is especially nothing to worry about. How are you now? Have fingers crossed for you   x


----------



## Laughter123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hope74 thank you so much for the concern. I have been crying all day and on the Internet. There is very little info about gestone etc. I have af pains and spotting with a bit of red. I phoned the hospital and all they said is that I have to wait until OTD. I was so upset as I asked them how this is happening when gestone is meant to stop it and the nurse didn't even answer the question. I was so annoyed I just ended the call. My family is trying to be positive but I can see it in their eyes that they are worried.

I am sat here explaining to my husband that it is so comforting speaking to other people who have gone through this process. I hope it stops but the pains i have tell me this is the end.


----------



## Sabbah (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi huni

Listen it may not be over so you need to calm down.... Cramps spotting bleeds can also be a sign of  pregnancy.... Thats what the nurse told me a few days ago..!

Keep us posted

Xx


----------



## Hope74 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh Laughter, poor you, it doesn't sound like the hospital was very sympathetic. I guess to them it's just routine but to us it's the most important thing in the world. Do remember that reading too much on Dr Google can be dangerous though! And also that light spotting is ok and that it is only worrying if it gets heavy. And some people have periods though their pregnancies, don't they? Thinking of you x


----------



## Laughter123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi,

Just to let you know I went to the hospital to get a blood test so I should find out either way tomorrow or maybe if I am lucky today. Sooooooo nervous. 

Thank you for your support so far xxxx


----------



## Laughter123 (Sep 12, 2012)

It was a negative thank you for your support x


----------



## Hope74 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh no Laughter, I am so sorry to hear that. That is devastating news. I understand if you just want to retreat into your own world for a while and not be on this site but there is support here if you want it. Do you have any next steps or is it too early to even think about that? Take care of yourself


----------



## Laughter123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi,

Thank you I am trying my best to be strong. Gonna wait for a few months and go for the new year. Already looking at private treatment in a state of shock. I am going to be positive. I will be the person who has a plan. It was just not our time as per usual xxx


----------



## Sabbah (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi huni

So sorry to hear ur news....but You have to be strong in this journey and keep faith... Iv had 4 failed ivf and and i am currenlty on my 5 cycle.... OTD is tmrw and felt like its not worked as no signs other than cramps 7 days post transfer which seem too late tk be implantation... But im still praying.... Keeps me focused...

Good luck with everything and 2013 could be your year.

Xx


----------



## Laughter123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sabbah good luck for tomorrow keep faith that it will work. Looking at the argc clinic at the moment. Very expensive but amazing success rates... Let us know how it goes xxxx


----------



## Sabbah (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks....soo nervous i wont b sleeping... I think its our last try...Iv been with the argc this cycle...

Things are done v differently... Regardless of my result i cant fault them...
If you need to know how they do things let me know as its very different and intense..


----------



## Hope74 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am also at the ARGC, so again, any questions, please feel free to ask. Yes, it's expensive but of course worth it if it works. x x


----------



## Hope74 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sabbah, best of luck for tomorrow!!


----------



## Laughter123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sabbah best of luck thinking of you xxx


----------



## Sabbah (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi

It was a negative for me.... Not sure what went wrong had one good embie and 2 average but i guess some things are not meant to be..

I hope everything works out well for u hope and u have a healthy pregnancy and laughter if u need any advice with ARGC let us know will b more than happy to assist...dont give up just yet... Its worth trying everything.... Soo good luck with whatever u decide..

Xxx


----------



## Laughter123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sabbah I am so sorry I hope your okay and taking care of yourself.I am here if you need to talk and think I will definatley be in contact with both of your about the clinic xxxx


----------



## Sabbah (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks chukx


----------



## Hope74 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sabbah, I am so sorry to hear your news, that is so sad and unfair.   You will be able to ask lots of questions at the follow-up (I brought a long list to mine - it was only in August) and it was good to get answers about egg / sperm quality, lining etc...and talk about next steps. Take care and hope each day gets a little better, I know it's a big blow x


----------



## Laughter123 (Sep 12, 2012)

That's a good point what should we ask in the follow up appointment?


----------



## Hope74 (Jun 8, 2012)

We brought a long list, and I felt a bit like we gave the doctor the Spanish inquisition, but he took the time and answered everything and referred to our notes, so it did put our minds at rest. I used a list I found on this site (and just changed it a bit to suit our situation). I will have a look for it and post a link.


----------



## Hope74 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have copied and pasted this:

QUESTIONS FOR A FOLLOW UP

The important thing is that you should ask any question you need to, to feel comfortable (hopefully even optimistic) going into your next cycle – don’t be put off by thinking ‘this is a silly question’ if the answer is important to you then it is an important question! 


1. What were the main factors that contributed to this negative cycle?

2. What are this clinics success rates for couples in our position (taking age and diagnosis into consideration)? And what is that statistic nationally?

3. Eggs:
a) How was the quality of the eggs? (Were they mature enough?)
b) Were there as many as you were expecting?
c) Would having egg collection a few days earlier or later help?
d) Is there anything else that can be done to improve the eggs?
e) Can we still do egg share? /Should we consider using an egg donor?

4. Sperm:
a) How was the quality of the sperm?
b) Had the count, motility or morphology improved at all?
b.ii) Is there anything that can be done to improve this?
c) Would we get better results with SSR?
d) Should we consider donor sperm (or ‘donor back-up’)?
e) Should we consider an appointment with an urologist? (Whom would you recommend?)

5. Embryological questions:
a) How did the embryologist feel the ICSI procedure went? (E.g. was it easy to find sperm of good morphology in the sample?)
b) How well did fertilization go? (E.g. more quickly or slowly than expected)
c) Did any fertilized eggs produce unusual results? (E.g. 3 nuclei)
d) What was the overall quality of the embryos like?
e) How do you grade them/what is your opinion of grading vs. live baby rate?
f) Does any of this suggest any issues?
g) Could assisted hatching help us?
h) Would delaying transfer (or carrying it out earlier) have helped?
i) What is your opinion on going for blastocysts next time?
j) Can the embryologist remove the fragmentation in the embryos?
k) What do you feel the link is between fertilisation rate, embryo quality and live baby rate?
l) What is the policy with regard to freezing/frozen embryos?


6. The drugs:
a) How do you feel I responded to the drugs for down regulation? (Did it take longer or less time than expected?)
b) How do you feel I responded to the drugs for stimulation? (Did I respond too quickly or too slowly? Did I produce enough eggs? Did coasting for a few days effect egg quality?)
c) Did the trigger injection work as expected? (Should I have taken it earlier or later for better results?)
d) Do you feel I am on right drugs at the right dose or should this be changed next time?

7. Further tests:
a) Are their any further blood/hormone tests you would now recommend? (E.g. FSH, E2, etc.)
b) Should we test for immune issues?
c) Should we test for sticky blood?
d) Should we have any further genetic tests?
e) Would you recommend having a hysteroscopy? (Why?)
f)    i) Would there be any point to do PGD?
ii) How many embryos to you need for this?
iii) What are the risks involved?
iv) Is each embryo tested for one genetic disease or 9 of the listed diseases?

8. Next cycle:
a) When can we try again? (Why then?)
b) i) Which drugs for down-regulation?
ii) Why do you feel this one would be better?
iii) What dose?
e) i) Which drugs for stimulation?
ii) Why do you feel this one would be better?
iii) What dose?
f) Would you recommend any additional treatment this time? (E.g. low doses of aspirin, IVIG, heparin, etc.)


Regarding a cycle that failed because no eggs fertilised, you can ask:
a) How unusual is this in ICSI?
b) Was it due to poor sperm quality, or poor egg quality?
c) What are the implications for further attempts? How high is the risk of it happening to us again?

Regarding Surgical Sperm Retrieval, you can ask:
a) Does there come a point when doing more SSRs can cause more harm than good to sperm production due to scar tissue etc?
b) Does there come a point when multiple SSR's poses a wider health risk, eg long term tissue damage, any connections to cysts and growths etc. 


Why didn't you do half IVF and half ICSI and wouldn't this procedure have given us a better chance?Which treatment type they would advise for the next cycle?


Hope this helps x x


----------

